# My favorite Paramount



## vincev (Jan 26, 2016)

I picked this beauty up for $300.Hung in a workshop for decades.It was coated with saw dust from being in a wood working shop.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 26, 2016)

Very nice,that baby is clean.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 26, 2016)

Silver mist *drool*

Sweet score!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 26, 2016)

There's a deal that's hard to beat!
I like the "Italian" fork bend on these later P13s.


----------



## dave429 (Jan 26, 2016)

Do you still have this bike? That is Beautiful. Whats the frame size? Full campagnolo group?


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 26, 2016)

I wish I could find a P13 like that for $300! That would make my day.


----------

